# Vick: Owning dog key part of rehab



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG THIS JUST BOILS MY BLOOD.

OK. Everyone.. What do you think, should he be able to have another dog?


About 18 months after his release from federal prison on a dogfighting conviction, Philadelphia Eagles quarterback Michael Vick said Wednesday that he wants to own a dog again someday, according to an interview on TheGrio.com.

Sports by Brooks Despite serving time for dogfighting, Vick says he'd like to own a dog again. Brooks has the interview video.

"I would love to get another dog in the future. I think it would be a big step for me in the rehabilitation process," Vick said.

The federal judge who sentenced him to 23 months in federal prison also banned Vick from ever owning another dog.

"I think just to have a pet in my household and to show people that I genuinely care, and my love and my passion for animals; I think it would be outstanding. If I ever have the opportunity again I will never take it for granted. I miss having a dog right now. I wish I could. My daughters miss having one, and that’s the hardest thing; telling them that we can’t have one because of my actions."

Vick, who is enjoying a resurgence this season for the 9-4 Eagles, said the entire experience made him a better player and person.


"This entire situation has changed my life dramatically. Better player, better person. More patience, more persistence, and the willingness to, like I said earlier, set high goals and high standards not only on the football field but in life. And in so many ways I thank God for changing my life and keeping me healthy and putting me on the path to where I can redeem myself and make a great comeback."


----------



## 750kev (Dec 3, 2010)

They should have given him the chair lol or put him in the pit and let the dogs at him. Prob give him a hole new out look on fighting dogs...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder if his daughters know that, even if they had dogs in their house before, he also actively took part in killing other dogs with his bare hands.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don;t get how you can have a dog,say you love a dog,yet turn around and do what he did to them.

I know he had a pitbull that was his own personal dog,that was never fought. I just don't understand it.

I'm sorry, as much as I would like to believe that he has changed. He should NEVER have another dog.
I know very well,that he would still be killing dogs,had he not been caught.


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

Well now this all depends on your ability to forgive not to be overly blunt but money and talent seem to over weigh reason and it is more than likely he will be given a chance to own another dog.

And Giving him the chair is way to extreme a punishment as you know dog fighting was widely accepted until the mid 1980's on various documented cases and those who participated have yet to be punished which is also very sad. 

But peoples way of thinking has a lot to due with this issue, dog fighting is cruel and inhumane i cant stand the idea but neither can i stand to see a puppy get its ears croped for cosmetic reasons just doesn't make sense to put the animal through un-needed pain. 

Am i unhappy with him owning another dog? Not really because i believe people have the ability to change and with the amount of pressure on him the chances of a repeat offense are very low. To me its one less dog starving on the streets.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

What I don't understand is how you can separate in your mind a dog as a house pet and a dog as a fighting dog and treat one better than the other.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't "real" dogfighters treat both about the same?


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know that is beyond me but Ive owned guard dog's before and Ive treated them very different than my current house dogs for training proposes in no way was i cruel but i was more stern in their upbringing. So i guess its the same kind of mindset but again still beyond me.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I'm sure there are differences in training. I'm talking more about the difference displayed in humane care in Vick's case.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Drakzen said:


> I don't know that is beyond me but Ive owned guard dog's before and Ive treated them very different than my current house dogs for training proposes in no way was i cruel but i was more stern in their upbringing. So i guess its the same kind of mindset but again still beyond me.


what kind of guard breeds did you work with?


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

O well im not sure but, before i changed my major from psychology i took a few senior level classes ,and i would have told you, most problems with mistreating animals tend to occur because of childhood problems( lack of attention, bad experiences , lack of emotions lack of empathy, their are countless possibility.) if you believe in all that psycho mombo jumbo.


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

German shepherds, dobermans and once an American bulldog and also some sheep dogs when i use to stay on a farm but that was more watchdog( alert of intruder most of the time foxes)


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The court ordered that he will never be allowed to own another dog. If they take that away,it's like saying it's ok to adopt a child,if you have repented after killing one.
I know that sounds extreme,but that's how I feel.


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

I understand your feelings it's just in the judicial system not many things are set in stone especially not concerning animal abuse, and vick has a lot of money and and really good lawyers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the judgement should stay. Price he pays for doing what he did. I think he's just really good at trying to get people to feel sorry for him and believe that he has changed. 

The way this man fought dogs was not like a real Dogman...


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't see a problem with him gettin another dog, after all he has paid more of a price then anybody in the history dog fighting, Besides if he does again they will shut him down for good.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

What kind of punishment is it to convict someone of a crime, then turn around later and let them do as they please? I don't think he should be able to own another dog, he lost that right with his crimes. Give him a hamster...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I say let him have a dog if he fights with this dog barehand for 10 minutes.

If he can stay alive and still want a dog after then he can have any dog he wants lol


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I say let him have a dog if he fights with this dog barehand for 10 minutes.
> 
> If he can stay alive and still want a dog after then he can have any dog he wants lol
> 
> YouTube - SUFERING KORSO


:goodpost:

That thing is a monster! :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No because he didn't just match dogs the way he matched and culled his dogs was barbaric and IMO he should not be allowed to own another dog. He never cared or respected those dogs. Yes he should be forgiven and be allowed to move on and continue his career but leave these dogs to people who really love and understand them and have their best interest at heart.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i was going to post the link and see what your opinions or "feelings"
(different from logical opinion) would be...i see the witch hunt continues.

i say let him have as many dogs as he wants, he served his time, paid his debt,
and is entitled to the American way of life,... also, he pays more taxes into the system than everyone on this forum combined. which gives him a greater say if you want to get right down to it. be honest, is the hating because he's a male, black, famous, wealthy,...ect ect. if he was Qwame Jones from Compton would you really give two s***'s?
the past is the past,...you cant do it over, so why gripe?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> No because he didn't just match dogs the way he matched and culled his dogs was barbaric and IMO he should not be allowed to own another dog. He never cared or respected those dogs. Yes he should be forgiven and be allowed to move on and continue his career but leave these dogs to people who really love and understand them and have their best interest at heart.


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap::goodpost::goodpost:

excatly than k you sadie, i was trying to put it in word but it was just out of my grasp this is excatly how i feel good post


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i was going to post the link and see what your opinions or "feelings"
> (different from logical opinion) would be...i see the witch hunt continues.
> 
> i say let him have as many dogs as he wants, he served his time, paid his debt,
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Awesome post!!!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

killing/culling dogs is a must in the betterment process, dead=dead
no matter how it goes down. dead dogs are a bi-product of a bigger
picture. don't focus on the dead dog part...it holds no water. and don't
bring religion into your thought process either as thats as nutty as 
riding a unicorn to Vic's house to throw a leprechaun through his window
with a note on it's chest saying you're going to hell. seems the focus is on
his discrepancies and not the reality that is the American pit bull terrier.
for all this advocating you still have no idea what this dog is. smh


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Paddy I don't care about him matching his dogs what I care about is how he matched them and his culling practices. There is a right and a wrong way to match and cull a dog. Seriously Vic is a thug prick he didn't care about those dogs look at the people who ran his kennel. IMO these dogs deserve respect yes they are animals but they are not machines and you don't just throw them away like trash when your done with them. Real dog men didn't do the stuff Vic was doing. I have seen enough dog matches pre 76 to know how a dog should be handled during and after a dog match. Vic fought dogs just to fight them he had no love or respect for the sport or for the dogs themselves that is what makes him not worthy of owning another one. JMO


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i agree to an extent, but you fail to realize that since he had no part in conditioning
and bonding as he was/is a very busy man. life is stressful enough on a day to day basis for such a high profile individual thats not use to the limelite and all that implies.
he grew up poor and since everyones personality is fully ingrained at the age of 9 it makes all the difference, as after that age it's just trial and error that shape the person
but the person will always be that 9yr old. with that being said,...try and have and cope with the pressures of such a life change and all these new found responsibilities not to mention all these white devils whispering in your ear and driving you insane. his outlet
was to kick-it with his homies, get whacked out and match/roll dogs. he never whelped a dog, cared for anything...he was just "the man" with the means to make it happen.
i could go much deeper and longer but i think you get the point.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i agree to an extent, but you fail to realize that since he had no part in conditioning
> and bonding as he was/is a very busy man. life is stressful enough on a day to day basis for such a high profile individual thats not use to the limelite and all that implies.
> he grew up poor and since everyones personality is fully ingrained at the age of 9 it makes all the difference, as after that age it's just trial and error that shape the person
> but the person will always be that 9yr old. with that being said,...try and have and cope with the pressures of such a life change and all these new found responsibilities not to mention all these white devils whispering in your ear and driving you insane. his outlet
> ...


For that same reason he should never get to own another dog. Because he is that 9 year old grown man you are describing. So if he fails at football again or gets another pressure situation he will do something again, so why put a dog in that situation again? Like you said it's hard to deal with the stress of a life change, so he doesn't need another thing to worry about.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Padlock said:


> i agree to an extent, but you fail to realize that since he had no part in conditioning
> and bonding as he was/is a very busy man. life is stressful enough on a day to day basis for such a high profile individual thats not use to the limelite and all that implies.
> he grew up poor and since everyones personality is fully ingrained at the age of 9 it makes all the difference, as after that age it's just trial and error that shape the person
> but the person will always be that 9yr old. with that being said,...try and have and cope with the pressures of such a life change and all these new found responsibilities not to mention all these white devils whispering in your ear and driving you insane. his outlet
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
great post padlock


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I understand I am all for him moving on with his life he deserves that he paid his debt to society and was made an example out of because of who he was I am not blinded by that fact. I am just not a fan of how he cared for the breed and his lack of respect for the sport itself. He was never a dog man he was dog fighter and we both know there is a big difference between the two. That is where I am going with this


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you're absolutely right, he was a dog fighter with no schooling or mentor-ship.
he was hoodwinked by his ignorant Friends who also never had either. ^

peer pressure was his demise and downfall. i think he learned the greatest lesson
of all, take care of you first, and all else will fall into place. he was living for the respect of his peers, i think he's past all that now...keeping it real isn't any more that keeping it real dumb. i hope he cleared himself of his ignorant friends and keeps it simple. thats the key....maybe he has come to realize this...who knows...i got my own problems to really give a rats azz about anthers mans problems. i just wanted to give a males perspective.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Him being Black,has nothing to do with ANYTHING.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It makes me wonder though, His own personal pit bull was treated like a goddess.
had he been more involved with his kennels...Would they have been treated the same?
he made some real bad choices. I want to know what was going on in his mind when he killed those dogs.
Was it out of peer pressure? or did he enjoy it?

edit: Pad, I too see you agree with the peer pressure thing.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol I dunno about a males perspective padlock but you do make and excellent point thank you for that viewpoint it is defiantly food for thought


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

if you know grimey street mentality like i do, then it's easy to
justify his actions. males in a group (intact men with free roam lol)
are an electric charge waiting for something to set it off. we can and will be our
best friend and own worst enemy all wrapped into to a little pork sausage. lol
seriously though, males under the age of 35 (for most) aren't ready for commitment,
home life, or kids,...they are all about self promotion and until they get some wisdom
to offset those thoughts,...it's a ticking time bomb. speaking from my own personal experiences.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Aireal said:


> lol I dunno about a males perspective padlock but you do make and excellent point thank you for that viewpoint it is defiantly food for thought


why thanks aireal, it's nice to be acknowledged. i have the male perspective ready to shoot from the hip anytime you may need some food for thought.

:hammer:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Padlock said:


> why thanks aireal, it's nice to be acknowledged. i have the male perspective ready to shoot from the hip anytime you may need some food for thought.
> 
> :hammer:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i was going to post the link and see what your opinions or "feelings"
> (different from logical opinion) would be...i see the witch hunt continues.
> 
> i say let him have as many dogs as he wants, he served his time, paid his debt,
> ...


This is a load of crap. He is a FELON. When you are a felon you are no longer entitled to the "american way of life" You have to adbide by the laws set forth to the court. And just because he's rich means he should just get away with it? What about these rich politicians who have killed their wives, should they just not go to jail because they are politicians who make a lot of money and contribute to the tax paying system? What about the average Joe who gets caught starving and abusing his dogs... and is not allowed to own another dog and serves jail time. Should he then be allowed to own a dog again after he tells the judge who set the judgement upon him "oh im sorry I had a bad childhood"



Sadie said:


> Paddy I don't care about him matching his dogs what I care about is how he matched them and his culling practices. There is a right and a wrong way to match and cull a dog. Seriously Vic is a thug prick he didn't care about those dogs look at the people who ran his kennel. IMO these dogs deserve respect yes they are animals but they are not machines and you don't just throw them away like trash when your done with them. Real dog men didn't do the stuff Vic was doing. I have seen enough dog matches pre 76 to know how a dog should be handled during and after a dog match. Vic fought dogs just to fight them he had no love or respect for the sport or for the dogs themselves that is what makes him not worthy of owning another one. JMO


Good Posting Sadie.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

The man did his time, and I'm willing to bet he gets a another dog ya'll shall see.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> The man did his time, and I'm willing to bet he gets a another dog ya'll shall see.


oh I'd be willing to put money on that he will, doesn't mean i agree with it


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This is a load of crap. He is a FELON. When you are a felon you are no longer entitled to the "american way of life" You have to adbide by the laws set forth to the court. And just because he's rich means he should just get away with it? What about these rich politicians who have killed their wives, should they just not go to jail because they are politicians who make a lot of money and contribute to the tax paying system? What about the average Joe who gets caught starving and abusing his dogs... and is not allowed to own another dog and serves jail time. Should he then be allowed to own a dog again after he tells the judge who set the judgement upon him "oh im sorry I had a bad childhood"
> 
> this is as hypocritical as it gets.so the same lobbyists and laws passed by the hsus do to their 94 million dollar net worth are above the law?. and they kill more dogs than you could care to count. be sure your on the right side of the argument before you try in your own mind to make sense. remember before that drunk fat bastid puts on his white wig and points a finger at someone....he's just a man/woman...his word to me don't mean diddly. in the parking lot he would see my boot-heal...then I'd be right wouldn't I ?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> Shes Got Heart said:
> 
> 
> > This is a load of crap. He is a FELON. When you are a felon you are no longer entitled to the "american way of life" You have to adbide by the laws set forth to the court. And just because he's rich means he should just get away with it? What about these rich politicians who have killed their wives, should they just not go to jail because they are politicians who make a lot of money and contribute to the tax paying system? What about the average Joe who gets caught starving and abusing his dogs... and is not allowed to own another dog and serves jail time. Should he then be allowed to own a dog again after he tells the judge who set the judgement upon him "oh im sorry I had a bad childhood"
> ...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i just don't like the guy...i know the bible says to forgive those who trespass on sacared ground...but sometimes it's alot easier said then done...what he did says something bout his soul and core as to who he is inside...and anyone who can do that so something that is defenseless is a COWARD and doesn't deserve any respect..i dont care what his season scores are..there's blood on his hands he will answer for by someone more powerful than any human..he'll get his...rest assured..those lives lost wont be in vain..just too bad we wont be able to witness it..!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

...and let him know with PRIDE .......'this is for the pits!!'


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

ah, being on the other side of that bench...i think you should question
your allegiance to a government that builds more prisons than schools.
there is a reason,...do your own research. me, i don't live my life according
to what others say i should do. a real man does what he wants to do, a
punk does what he's told to do. i can walk down the street in any neighborhood
and those that recognize a real man will give way without question. no court
system can give you that same privilege. 
i think alot of why people tend to gravitate to this breed of dog is that they
want to taste what it's like to live that way..but no one wants to swallow.
we got a bunch of bulimic pit bull owners. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So should be also be allowed to own guns and vote? I know people who are felons of non violent crimes who can't do these things... why should we give special treatment just because he's a celebrity?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Even if he gets another dog(I bet secretly he has one somewhere) Everyone will be watching him like a hawk,and you bet the smallest mistake,he will get his dog taken away from him.
I bet PETA lovers will make his life hell,if he gets another dog...that alone is enough punishment for me.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> I don't see a problem with him gettin another dog, after all he has paid more of a price then anybody in the history dog fighting, Besides if he does again they will shut him down for good.


WTF?!? Are you nuts? He should already be shut down for good. Not given another chance to do it again just because his kids want a dog. He should have thought of that when he did what he did but he didn't.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

chic4pits said:


> i just don't like the guy...i know the bible says to forgive those who trespass on sacred ground...but sometimes it's alot easier said then done...what he did says something bout his soul and core as to who he is inside...and anyone who can do that so something that is defenseless is a COWARD and doesn't deserve any respect..i don't care what his season scores are..there's blood on his hands he will answer for by someone more powerful than any human..he'll get his...rest assured..those lives lost wont be in vain..just too bad we wont be able to witness it..!


I've read some hypocritical things in my day, but this by far makes you
the hippest critter I've ever seen.

i said to not let religion bind your decisions... religion is the reason
we hate the next man, is it not? if that man doesn't follow said same belief system it makes him less than you....insanity at it's highest level. :flush:
:rain:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> ah, being on the other side of that bench...i think you should question
> your allegiance to a government that builds more prisons than schools.
> there is a reason,...do your own research. me, i don't live my life according
> to what others say i should do. a real man does what he wants to do, a
> ...


You really don't make a lot of sense... I can't really justify this with a response. I don't know where you get the nonsense that spews from your mouth. What does any of the above have to do with the OP?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> So should be also be allowed to own guns and vote? I know people who are felons of non violent crimes who can't do these things... why should we give special treatment just because he's a celebrity?


who are you to say what he or i should or shouldn't do?
see the distinction in a free society. if a felon wants to
have a gun...good for him. he's my kind of guy.
the bottom line is, do what you wanna do, life holds no 
promises or guarantees. i refuse to let others dictate my
decisions. and i'll sleep great tonight.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> So should be also be allowed to own guns and vote? I know people who are felons of non violent crimes who can't do these things... why should we give special treatment just because he's a celebrity?


TOTALLY AGREE! my husband has been fighting for 10 yrs. now to be able to own a firearm b/c of a dumb kid mistake he made when he was 17, but ending up doing 5 yrs. ....and b/c we are not 'rich' or a celebrity or anything like that, we have to fight for our freedoms again, but just b/c he did good for a few years and did his time they expect us to say 'o, it's all good'...well i'm sorry but it's not 'all good' not when you have men who have truly turned their life around and still can't have their freedoms back? the laws now days are made by men who WILL NEVER BE AFFECTED BY THEM. that's what the problem is..it's not laws made 'by the people for the people' it's what ever the government tells us we should have, even if we as a public vote against it...what stops them from passing it? 'we the people' the blue colar workers who made this country and are still making it what it is..we have no voice anymore...if you don't have $$ behind your name..your no one anymore..and that's what's sad. It's seeing everything that our grandfathers and greatgrandfathers faught so hard for...is being lost...
dont' care if anyone agrees with me or not..but the end is near.....the world is falling apart..they let child molesters out to roam free...known murders get off simply b/c of who they are or how much they can pay...YES, you can be above the law..it's all for the right price...
me, i'll stay piss poor and keep my morals intack, thank you, so when i stand before my creator one day, i can say honestly ...i never bent to ANY man.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Padlock said:


> I've read some hypocritical things in my day, but this by far makes you
> the hippest critter I've ever seen.
> 
> i said to not let religion bind your decisions... religion is the reason
> ...


NO, that is not my reason for 'hating' him...I said i didn't like him, that is different from 'hating' . that's a harsh word. who am i or who is any of us to say we hate anyone. i don't like him simply b/c of the choices he makes in his life....you can put lipstick on a pig....but when it comes down it ...it's still a pig.. you can't cover somone who has standards like that... no matter how much they flash or bling ...they are still tarnished..and if you knew me...you would know...i am not a 'hippy critter' lol.. i am simply a educated southern girl.. and i will stand my ground to defend those who cant ...and in this case it was the dogs...what voice do they have if we don't speak for them..history does always have a way of repeating its self...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

chic4pits said:


> NO, that is not my reason for 'hating' him...I said i didn't like him, that is different from 'hating' . that's a harsh word. who am i or who is any of us to say we hate anyone. i don't like him simply b/c of the choices he makes in his life....you can put lipstick on a pig....but when it comes down it ...it's still a pig.. you can't cover someone who has standards like that... no matter how much they flash or bling ...they are still tarnished..and if you knew me...you would know...i am not a 'hippy critter' lol.. i am simply a educated southern girl.. and i will stand my ground to defend those who cant ...and in this case it was the dogs...what voice do they have if we don't speak for them..history does always have a way of repeating its self...


it's not for us to decide anything. he don't even know your name, yet
because you think you know him through media misrepresentation that
you can bare witness and judge him. c'mon now...shoudnt that energy be used in the bedroom? people like you are the reason bathroom magazines such as the enquirer make millions do to others narrowmindedness.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Padlock said:


> it's not for us to decide anything. he don't even know your name, yet
> because you think you know him through media misrepresentation that
> you can bare witness and judge him. c'mon now...shoudnt that energy be used in the bedroom? people like you are the reason bathroom magazines such as the enquirer make millions do to others narrowmindedness.


!!NEWS FLASH!!...i don't read those magazines! so your theroy on who i am is sadly mistaken. your telling me that you truly stand behind what he has done? He and many others like him are the reason WE can't bring our dogs in public..he and many others alike are the reason OUR dogs are being killed for simply being born. It is not media hype the reason i dont' care for the guy..it is simply his morals..and if you can't understand that..then you my friend are more narrow minded than i. and if you are on the same moral ground as he, then you my friend don't deserve the love of this breed. I am all for 'to each his own'. but don't make decisions in haste.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll leave you to it. make sure you clean your pitchfork and put out the torches when your done hunting the man.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually here is where I disagree .. Dog fighter's are not the reason why BSL is on our backs. It's irresponsible owner's people who own these dogs that shouldn't. The average petbull owner who rushes to buy a breed of dog they don't understand and do not know how to properly care for and maintain. These are the people responsible for the problems with the breed NOT dog fighter's. Dog fighter's only make up a very small percentage and you better believe they know how to handle and maintain these dogs because they truly understand the breed and what they are bred for. Thus breeding them and preserving them for the original purpose for which they were bred. Most pet bull owners buy these dogs because they are popular they walk around with the idea that genetic traits like DA can be trained out of the breed look at the dogs parks full of foolish people with this same mentality. Then when their PITBULL attacks another dog and kills it .. they are shocked and surprised why? because they don't truly respect the history of this great breed nor do they accept the genetics that have been bred into them. So while I think Micheal Vic is a prick DF's are not the cause of the issues we have with this breed it's your average pet bull owner and their lack of knowledge and education about the breed.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Actually here is where I disagree .. Dog fighter's are not the reason why BSL is on our backs. It's irresponsible owner's people who own these dogs that shouldn't. The average petbull owner who rushes to buy a breed of dog they don't understand and do not know how to properly care for and maintain. These are the people responsible for the problems with the breed NOT dog fighter's. Dog fighter's only make up a very small percentage and you better believe they know how to handle and maintain these dogs because they truly understand the breed and what they are bred for. Thus breeding them and preserving them for the original purpose for which they were bred. Most pet bull owners buy these dogs because they are popular they walk around with the idea that genetic traits like DA can be trained out of the breed look at the dogs parks full of foolish people with this same mentality. Then when their PITBULL attacks another dog and kills it .. they are shocked and surprised why? because they don't truly respect the history of this great breed nor do they accept the genetics that have been bred into them. So while I think Micheal Vic is a prick DF's are not the cause of the issues we have with this breed it's your average pet bull owner and their lack of knowledge and education about the breed.


perfect post..i didn't have the wind to put it so eloquently as you
my friend. :clap:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Padlock said:


> I'll leave you to it. make sure you clean your pitchfork and put out the torches when your done hunting the man.


you got to be a yankee.....hehe...funny dude...really...we don't use pitchforks in these parts... =p :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

TY buddy! I know where the problems come from and once we as a bulldog community can all agree that not everyone should own this breed our dogs will be in a much better place.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap:


Sadie said:


> Actually here is where I disagree .. Dog fighter's are not the reason why BSL is on our backs. It's irresponsible owner's people who own these dogs that shouldn't. The average petbull owner who rushes to buy a breed of dog they don't understand and do not know how to properly care for and maintain. These are the people responsible for the problems with the breed NOT dog fighter's. Dog fighter's only make up a very small percentage and you better believe they know how to handle and maintain these dogs because they truly understand the breed and what they are bred for. Thus breeding them and preserving them for the original purpose for which they were bred. Most pet bull owners buy these dogs because they are popular they walk around with the idea that genetic traits like DA can be trained out of the breed look at the dogs parks full of foolish people with this same mentality. Then when their PITBULL attacks another dog and kills it .. they are shocked and surprised why? because they don't truly respect the history of this great breed nor do they accept the genetics that have been bred into them. So while I think Micheal Vic is a prick DF's are not the cause of the issues we have with this breed it's your average pet bull owner and their lack of knowledge and education about the breed.


:clap::clap:
THANK YOU SADIE! VERY well put!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

don't clap..she means you're the enemy. you cant love a dog and
hate what it does. 

"hypocrite" 

a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess, esp. a person whose actions belie stated beliefs. 
2. a person who feigns some desirable or publicly approved attitude, esp. one whose private life, opinions, or statements belie his or her public statements.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Padlock said:


> don't clap..she means you're the enemy. you cant love a dog and
> hate what it does.
> 
> "hypocrite"
> ...


dude, u got real prbs...do u get off on 'thinking' yourself? really? 
and how do you 'know' what i actually 'possess' u DONT KNOW ME. just as I dont' know you, this is a fourm to debate...'to each his own' ...if you can't see past that then i really feel for ya. I was applauding sadie b/c what she said was true. I don't care for the guy, that is my opinion, just as it is many others on here. and until SADIE says I AM THE ENEMY....KEEP WORDS OUt OF OTHER MEMEBERS MOUTHS. thank you.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

roger that.  

:x

i'm sure mike vic would tell you the same thing huh?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love everyone here .... I want us all be able to get along or at least agree to disagree. People have the right to their opinions. My post was intended for who feels dogfighter's are the reason why the breed is in hot water with BSL. Let's not get personal that's how threads get closed.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Sadie said:


> I love everyone here .... I want us all be able to get along or at least agree to disagree. People have the right to their opinions. My post was intended for who feels dogfighter's are the reason why the breed is in hot water with BSL. Let's not get personal that's how threads get closed.


thank you sadie, and i surly didn't apperciate him telling me that YOU SAID "i was the enemy", maybe i didn't make my slef clear enough in my first post, but dogfighting alone is not the reason our breed in the hot water they are in, it is the everyday owner who is not educated. 100% agree with you. i'm all for agreeing to disagree, but don't bash me for what i think, just as i wont to you. however, i'm always up for a good debate! but you make it personal, it will get that way, and several comments he made was over the limit!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

as long as theres a limit. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok let's get back on track here.... So I agree I think MV will end up owning another pet at some point. Money can buy a lot of things including rights in this country. So he most likely will be able to own a dog in the near future I am sure he will appeal the judges ruling.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

and that's the sad part sadie, our country has went from one of virtues and honor, to how much will it take to pay off whomever..i really feel for the next dog(s) he owns, and the sad thing is..like you said..he prb. will end up with more.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent posts Tara and Candace!! I'm proud of both of you.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i think if he want to show that he's a better person, he should volunteer at a shelter and help clean there kennel,wash and feed them and walk them with supervision to help with his rehabilitation,before he can even think about own a pet. and if he ever gets the permission to have another dog make sure its a small one like a jack Russell or something like that.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

eddy said:


> i think if he want to show that he's a better person, he should volunteer at a shelter and help clean there kennel,wash and feed them and walk them with supervision to help with his rehabilitation,before he can even think about own a pet. and if he ever gets the permission to have another dog make sure its a small one like a jack Russell or something like that.


that's a great idea, public service..! at lest try to show that he is trying..i think that's why no one really wants to believe in him..we don't see where is trying..sure he's scoring in his game..but what about otherwise?

THX LADY!! WUV U TOO! =p


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to see him donate a lot of his money to a pit bull rescue. Not because he HAD to,but because he WANTED to.
Then I will consider his debt being paid.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> I would like to see him donate a lot of his money to a pit bull rescue. Not because he HAD to,but because he WANTED to.
> Then I will consider his debt being paid.


:clap:
great post!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you know he doesn't really mean the actions he's taken to show how sorry he is? You can't get into his head to know what he's thinking.

I think he really truly is sorry -- if only because it's ruined a part of his image in the public eye and damaged his career.

I don't care if he owns another dog, simply because he DOES know how to care for dogs properly as shown by his house dog. It just creeps me out that he can so easily differentiate between a house dog and a pit dog and treat one better than the other, regardless of his purpose for them.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll tell you why, pit dogs are more along the lines of cattle
IE:live stock... not pets 

there-in lies your detachment.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can agree with that to a certain extent but I think some dog men treated their prize bulldogs as pet's too. Look at Allen's Tornado she was allowed to sleep in the house on the couch. I think it really just depends on the owner. I honestly feel like some of these old dog men loved their dogs like we love our pets they just used them for a specific purpose. But when you have 40 dogs in a yard that are all bred for the box they are working stock regardless if they are Pit bulls or not. I still think old timer's had a deep affection for their dogs but it's one that unless we were in their shoes we wouldn't be able to completely understand because of the nature of the relationship.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Just because a cow is a cow doesn't mean you can kill it in inhumane ways. If Vick and his pals had put a gun to the dogs head and culled them that way, I wouldn't care because at least it was humane. Short and sweet and final. But electrocuting them multiple times? Swinging dogs over your head into the ground until they were finally dead? Completely unnecessary and wrong, no matter how you look at it. Having a bad childhood doesn't mean crap; sure it makes you more likely to have issues. I certainly have my share of issues after being mentally and physically abused while growing up.

But I'm not growing up to beat and electrocute dogs to death, either. And there are millions of people out there with rough childhoods who don't do the same.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> perfect post..i didn't have the wind to put it so eloquently as you
> my friend. :clap:


You don't have the BRAINS to put it as eloquently as she did.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope he never owns another dog again.he wasn't thinking I wonder if I will be able to get another dog when he took his bare hands and choked the life out of a dog.sick [email protected]#$ !I don't have kids and my dog is my kid and if somebody did that to my dog or any dog in front of me Iam emptying my clip and doing time and Iam alright with that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> don't clap..she means you're the enemy. you cant love a dog and
> hate what it does.
> 
> "hypocrite"
> ...


Um excuse me? I know you weren't referring to me in this post. But I must say... just because I do not FIGHT my dog does not mean that I do not respect her history! I have put forth hundreds of hours in research of her breed! I have taken the steps in making her a good dog in the eyes of society. I keep her contained, I don't let her run loose in dog parks. I understand that she is selective DA and can turn on to any dog at any moment. I keep her under close supervision. I know this breed for exactly what it is.

haha....

You think you own game dogs.... you think your some thug.... but we've all seen your dogs and heard your stories from other forums you've been on. I got new for you dude...

YOU ARE NOT HARD.....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I mean seriously can you guys ever have a discussion with out trying to cram your own opinions down another persons throat. Getting bent out of shape cause someone sees a different side to a situation. So what some say he should have another chance at proving he can own a dog responsibly, so what if he never is allowed to own a dog.
Regardless whether we like it or not, we are all entitled to our own opinion ...


----------

